# Testing coil pack and injector wiring harness... Please advise



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

2005 Altima 3.5 SE

I'm in the process of replacing the EGI engine harness due to a short in the old wiring harness that kept frying the ECM. While replacing the harness I've noticed there are two small sub harnesses that connect the injectors and coil packs to the engine harness. Anyone know a way to verify there is no short in the small harnesses so I can reuse them?

Also a way to test that the coils packs themselves are not shorted out?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Cory Thomas said:


> 2005 Altima 3.5 SE
> 
> I'm in the process of replacing the EGI engine harness due to a short in the old wiring harness that kept frying the ECM. While replacing the harness I've noticed there are two small sub harnesses that connect the injectors and coil packs to the engine harness. Anyone know a way to verify there is no short in the small harnesses so I can reuse them?
> 
> Also a way to test that the coils packs themselves are not shorted out?


Here's a set of pictures of the ECM wiring pinouts for your continuity testing and a picture of how to test the coil packs:


----------



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

rogoman said:


> Here's a set of pictures of the ECM wiring pinouts for your continuity testing and a picture of how to test the coil packs:
> 
> View attachment 6438
> View attachment 6439
> View attachment 6440


Many thanks man! I will be doing just this. Great info


----------

